# Where Did All The Money Disappear In Afghanistan?



## longknife (Apr 2, 2015)

There's always waste and loss in war. But, what is going on in Afghanistan – and probably happened in Iraq – is of an epic version.


Read the story with a link to the original @ War News Updates Where Did All The Money Disappear In Afghanistan


----------



## Grandma (Apr 4, 2015)

in a word - _Halliburton._


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2015)

Grandma said:


> in a word - _Halliburton._



You really have a lack of information problem don't you?


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 10, 2015)

Grandma said:


> in a word - _Halliburton._



Why not treat the money spent as loans owed to taxpayers.
And then hire lawyers to collect back on % commission paid by the recipients.
Wouldn't that give incentive to go after any crooks or corruption?

As long as money is handed out without check,
where is the incentive to prevent abusive spending?

But as soon as the recipients are responsible for paying it back,
wouldn't there be incentive on both the lender and receiver to go after any middle man who ran off with too much?


----------



## Politico (Apr 10, 2015)

longknife said:


> *Where Did All The Money Disappear In Afghanistan?*


It went the same place it always has. To fund the illegal operations people like me were involved in sucker.


----------



## Maggdy (Oct 21, 2015)

longknife said:


> There's always waste and loss in war. But, what is going on in Afghanistan – and probably happened in Iraq – is of an epic version.
> 
> 
> Read the story with a link to the original @ War News Updates Where Did All The Money Disappear In Afghanistan


This yet can be as the unanswered questions in 2015?

I read about it years ago.
There are rumors and conspiracy theories. There are those who say that the military officers, who serving in Afghanistan, "saved" a lot of money, they brought back the dollars for their families to USA.

But there are other versions, what is more believable.

Mar 13, 2012
Billions in cash flees Afghanistan, economy threatened

By Michael Georgy and Hamid Shalizi

KABUL (Reuters) - Wealthy Afghans are carrying about $8 billion -- almost double the state budget -- in suitcases out of the country each year, an amount likely to rise as the exit of foreign troops nears and threatening to ruin the fragile economy, a senior official said.

In an interview with Reuters, deputy central bank governor Khan Afzal Hadawal said confidence in the economy had eroded to such a degree over more than a decade of war that cash was pouring out of Afghanistan in suitcases and carry-on bags, taken to safe havens in Dubai and elsewhere.
Source : Billions in cash flees Afghanistan, economy threatened | Reuters

or

Cables Depict Afghan Graft, Starting at Top
WikiLeaks Archive - Afghan Corruption Undercuts U.S.

DECEMBER 2, 2010
This article is by Scott Shane, Mark Mazzetti and Dexter Filkins.

....“The meeting with AWK highlights one of our major challenges in Afghanistan: how to fight corruption and connect the people to their government, when the key government officials are themselves corrupt,” Ambassador Eikenberry wrote.

American officials seem to search in vain for an honest partner. A November 2009 cable described the acting governor of Khost Province, Tahir Khan Sabari, as “a refreshing change,” an effective and trustworthy leader. But Mr. Sabari told his American admirers that he did not have “the $200,000-300,000 for a bribe” necessary to secure the job permanently.

Ahmed Zia Massoud held the post of first vice president from 2004 to 2009; the brother of the Northern Alliance leader Ahmed Shah 
Massoud, he was discussed as a future president. Last year, a cable reported, Mr. Massoud was caught by customs officials carrying $52 million in unexplained cash into the United Arab Emirates.
Source: 
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2010/12/0...-corruption.html?pagewanted=all&referer=&_r=1


----------

